# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Summer 2015 Pen Swap



## Final Strut

So just the other day I was thinking that it has been a while since we have done one of these and just tonight Marc liked my post to kick off the last one so I guess he must be hinting it is time to get the ball rolling again. Since it is a holiday weekend coming up the sign up will stay open until 11:59 p.m. July 11 so everyone has plenty of time to join. Sometime Sunday July 12th I will get the swap list published and the chips can fly.

Just like last time the swap will be a swap down. everyone that signs up will be assigned a number that will be run through a random number generator. From there the list will be made and you will be responsible to send your swap offering to the person below you on the list. The last person on the list will send their offering to the first person on the list. It is up to each entrant to contact the person they will be sending their offering to.

The minimum trade offering will be one pen or pencil and two pen blanks. Feel free to discuss your trade with whomever you are sending to or you can choose to send them whatever your heart desires.

To get in on the fun just reply to this thread and watch for the swap list to come.

If you are quick @ripjack13 you can be the first to sign up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I've been thinking about seeing if anyone here would be interested in a swap, but haven't had any time to get my ducks in a row and see about posting something.

Thanks for putting this together, Scott!

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kris stratton

count me in.look forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

What would be the dates it would need to be completed by? I would love to participate but am limited by my location until I get back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm up! I'm in! Woohoo!

I was hopeful that someone might make one soon if I liked everyones post in the topic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I stickied this for a lil while too...just because I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

kazuma78 said:


> What would be the dates it would need to be completed by? I would love to participate but am limited by my location until I get back.


Good question Josh. When will you be back or maybe I should ask when would you be able to get a pen made for the swap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Final Strut said:


> Good question Josh. When will you be back or maybe I should ask when would you be able to get a pen made for the swap?


I will be back mid September. Its probably too long and I dont want to shift the event for anyone else, maybe someone could volunteer to take my pen if they dont mind waiting to get it until after mid September? Ive gotten very good at turning pens since the last swap, the first time all I could do was slimlines. Now I can do lots of kits and I would love to turn something on a nice kit for someone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> I will be back mid September. Its probably too long and I dont want to shift the event for anyone else, maybe someone could volunteer to take my pen if they dont mind waiting to get it until after mid September? Ive gotten very good at turning pens since the last swap, the first time all I could do was slimlines. Now I can do lots of kits and I would love to turn something on a nice kit for someone.



What am I missing why can't you play too? If you're worried about shipping I will sponsor the shipping for both you and whomever you draw. I will personally sponsor it - not with forum money. Happy to do it.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> What am I missing why can't you play too? If you're worried about shipping I will sponsor the shipping for both you and whomever you draw. I will personally sponsor it - not with forum money. Happy to do it.


No the shipping isnt it. Last time we set a deadline by when all the trades need to be complete by and I wont be able to turn my pen for the trade until I get back in mid September. I just assumed the trade completed by deadline would be in august sometime if the sign up deadline is by July 14.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> No the shipping isnt it. Last time we set a deadline by when all the trades need to be complete by and I wont be able to turn my pen for the trade until I get back in mid September. I just assumed the trade completed by deadline would be in august sometime if the sign up deadline is by July 14.



I see. For some reason I thought you had access to a lathe there - don't y'all have a wood or hobby shop there?


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> I see. For some reason I thought you had access to a lathe there - don't y'all have a wood or hobby shop there?


Yeah there's a really small self help here but all they have is a scroll saw and a miter saw. They have a few hand tools like some chisels and stuff but nothing real useful for my purposes. I use the scroll saw for earrings there but that's about it. I tried to get a lathe here but the CoC shut me down before I could get it done. Told me I couldn't have it in my room. Bummer!


----------



## Final Strut

Josh,
I personally would not have a problem waiting and I don't think anyone else would either but I can't speak for the masses. I will put you on the list and if whomever you draw has an issue waiting I will regenerate the list until you pull someone that doesn't. All I would ask is that you make sure to keep in contact with the person you will be sending your pen to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78

Final Strut said:


> Josh,
> I personally would not have a problem waiting and I don't think anyone else would either but I can't speak for the masses. I will put you on the list and if whomever you draw has an issue waiting I will regenerate the list until you pull someone that doesn't. All I would ask is that you make sure to keep in contact with the person you will be sending your pen to.


Not a problem! I definitely will. I had some curly koa blanks drilled and glued before I left for a fountain pen and also for a rollerball of they same kind but of course I have many other blanks my person could pick from for their pen. If possible I would love to participate!


----------



## Sprung

Josh, I, for one, look forward to seeing you as part of this swap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal

I'm in . Now to find two pen blanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter

manbuckwal said:


> I'm in . Now to find two pen blanks



Bet that's gonna be tough lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

@kazuma78 , Josh I don't mind waiting, if Im picked....I even started turning a couple already.


----------



## Tony

I'm NOT in this, but I do like seeing what everybody does. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B

sign me up! I'd be happy to do a swap with the members here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Jerry B said:


> sign me up! I'd be happy to do a swap with the members here




@ripjack13 Marc, make sure u get paired up w Jerry, I hear he has some really nice pen blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TMAC

I'm in.
I'm good if I draw @kazuma78 as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

I am in!! Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Fsyxxx

I'm in, need to make some pens... Been a while. Betcha I could find something to cast up all pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well why not!! Put me in Coach!

edited to say : I'm cool with waiting if I draw @kazuma78 also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm cool with waiting if I draw @kazuma78 . Already thinking about the pen I'm going to do......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm not in but I'm not cool with waiting on Zuma so just call the whole thing off.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> I'm not in but I'm not cool with waiting on Zuma so just call the whole thing of



You must be  I think maybe you need a 

We won't leave Zuma out. I promise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78

Thanks guys! I figured Kevin was just giving me a hard time haha my wife called while I was viewing the thread so I didn't have time to respond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

I'll play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks guys! I figured Kevin was just giving me a hard time haha my wife called while I was viewing the thread so I didn't have time to respond



I find it amazing that anyone here would still take me seriously about anything lmao.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> I find it amazing that anyone here would still take me seriously about anything lmao.


haha, no worries here I learned along time ago not to take you to serious. After all anyone who voluntarily fosters a group of nutz like us has got to be a little off their rocker.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Pen is ready..........now need to find them two darn blanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kazuma78

manbuckwal said:


> Pen is ready..........now need to find them two darn blanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 82523


Looks like snakewood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Looks like snakewood!



Doesn't taste like it tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I find it amazing that anyone here would still take me seriously about anything lmao.



We have to, you're the inmate running this asylum!!!!




manbuckwal said:


> Doesn't taste like it tho



Tastes like chicken????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99

Can I get in on this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Karl_99 said:


> Can I get in on this?


Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Im out, still have a pen to finish and ship from a trade awhile ago (content edited by Admin - matter was accepted as settled by parties months ago)
But I will watch, everybody steps it up for these trades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks guys! I figured Kevin was just giving me a hard time haha my wife called while I was viewing the thread so I didn't have time to respond


Whattttttt you took a call from the wife and got off wood barter. You should be banned

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Pen is ready..........now need to find them two darn blanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 82523


I'm in the same boat as you tom. Don't know if I can find two pen blanks


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> I'm in the same boat as you tom. Don't know if I can find two pen blanks



But u can make em !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

Impressive start everyone. We already have 16 members signed up and there is still 6 days left on the signup. here is the list so far;


Sprung
Tclem
Kris Stratton
Kazuma78
ripjack13
Schroedc
manbuckwal
Jerry B
TMAC
JR Parks
Barry Richardson
Fsyxxx
Wildthings
David Seaba
Tom Smart
Karl_99
If I missed anyone so far let me know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo

Count me in! I have some sweet blanks from the super double top secret personal stash that need to be used!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

El Guapo said:


> Count me in! I have some sweet blanks from the *super double top secret personal stash* that need to be used!



mmmmmm.......I bet that's a horde of  looking stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in! Sheese, doesn't anyone understand sigh language?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut

barry richardson said:


> I'm in! Sheese, doesn't anyone understand sigh language?


I took your wave as a count me in.


----------



## Wildthings

El Guapo said:


> Count me in! I have some sweet blanks from the super double top secret personal stash that need to be used!


I got a chili recipe from that super double top secret personal stash!! It's a good stash!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> I got a chili recipe from that super double top secret personal stash!! It's a good stash!!



What! @El Guapo - you've been holding out on me!


----------



## El Guapo

Matt, where do you think those two stab FBEB blanks came from? Don't worry, I have plenty more in my shash!! Maybe you'll get lucky in the swap order!


----------



## Wildthings

El Guapo said:


> Matt, where do you think those two stab FBEB blanks came from? Don't worry, I have plenty more in my shash!! Maybe you'll get lucky in the swap order!


Dude he's referring to that chili LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

El Guapo said:


> Matt, where do you think those two stab FBEB blanks came from? Don't worry, I have plenty more in my shash!! Maybe you'll get lucky in the swap order!



@Wildthings is right! Chili! I already knew those two sweet blanks came from your stash!


----------



## El Guapo

All right, all right... the chili recipe is going with the pen!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> What! @El Guapo - you've been holding out on me!



I got it too Matt. I guess you're the only one who was left out.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Wildthings

El Guapo said:


> All right, all right... the chili recipe is going with the pen!


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Sheese, doesn't anyone understand sigh language?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> ....hmm.
> 
> ....I wonder if he could be right? I write with my right and all the posts are on the right. I like when I'm right. Why is write spelled with a W?
> 
> ....crap...what was I thinking about...doh.
> 
> ....Must not have been important.
> 
> ....mmm...I love irish bubble gum.
> 
> ....ha...I should tell someone about that gum flavor...
> 
> ....Hey Henry! Check this out!
> 
> ....Aahhhh....another job done right. Hey, isn't that what I was saying? Nevermind....drinks are on me!



Did I guess right?


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I got it too Matt. I guess you're the only one who was left out.......







El Guapo said:


> All right, all right... the chili recipe is going with the pen!



Andrew, I just might have to hold the FBEB pen I'm making you hostage. Ransom price requested: one top secret chili recipe!  You wouldn't want me to keep eating the stuff with ground beef and beans, would you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Andrew, I just might have to hold the FBEB pen I'm making you hostage. Ransom price requested: one top secret chili recipe!  You wouldn't want me to keep eating the stuff with ground beef and beans, would you?



Not if he has to be in the same room with you he wouldn't.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## winters98

Can I still get involved in the swap?


----------



## Final Strut

winters98 said:


> Can I still get involved in the swap?


You sure can.


----------



## winters98

Great I have been hoarding material getting ready to get in one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone else interested in joining up?


----------



## Tony

I'd like in please. I already have mine ready to go. Y'all don't fight over who gets my name, I know everyone wants a Flatworker Special!!  Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'd like in please. I already have mine ready to go. Y'all don't fight over who gets my name, I know everyone wants a Flatworker Special!!  Tony
> 
> View attachment 82993

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


>



Exactly what I'm saying Marc, everyone wants a pen to match their pencils!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I've narrowed it down to one of two blanks to make into a pen for someone here and the kit is at the post office, waiting for me to pick it up when they're open on Monday. Looking forward to seeing tomorrow who I'm making this pen for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Me too!! I have some nice pine for a slimline...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Final Strut

Less than 2 hours left to get in on the swap. Alert anyone that you can think of that may be on the fence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Me too!! I have some nice pine for a slimline...



If you mess up on that pine and need some more, or just need to class it up from 2x4 material, I've got a piece of stabilized pine burl you can put on that bad boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

If anyone wants to make green pens, I've got some treated lumber I'll be happy to send you!! Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> If anyone wants to make green pens, I've got some treated lumber I'll be happy to send you!! Tony


That's kinda like that mineral stained green osage everyone's looking for huh? huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Ok everyone. Here is the list of who is in. I checked all of the posts three times so I am pretty sure I got everyone but I am human and according to my wife I do mess up on occasion so if I missed anyone let me know right away please. The first list is just everyone in the order they opted in. The second list is the swap list. Find your name and send a pen and a minimum of two blanks to the person below you on the list. The last person on the list send to the first person on the list.


1. @Sprung
2. @Tclem
3. @kris stratton
4. @kazuma78
5. @ripjack13
6. @Schroedc
7. @manbuckwal
8. @Jerry B
9. @TMAC
10. @JR Parks
11. @barry richardson
12. @Fsyxxx
13. @Wildthings
14. @David Seaba
15. @Tom Smart
16. @Karl_99
17. @El Guapo
18. @pinky
19. @winters98
20. @Tony
21. @Final Strut




3. Kris Stratton
15. Tom Smart
18. Pinky
7. manbuckwal
5. ripjack13
2. Tclem
10. JR Parks
21. Final Strut
4. Kazuma78
14. David Seaba
1. Sprung
11. Barry Richardson
8. Jerry B
16. Karl_99
6. Schroedc
13. Wildthings
12. Fsyxxx
17. El Guapo
9. TMAC
*List was edited by removing Tony and shifting everyone up*

*List was edited by removing winters98 and shifting everyone up on 7/19*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

@David Seaba you will be receiving a pen from @kazuma78 who has voiced that he will not be able to get his pen out for an extended period of time due to his deployment. If you would rather switch who you will receive from I will change places with Zuma and send you a pen.


----------



## Tony

Scott, I'm sorry for screwing things up, I don't turn at all, I was joking around. Please take me off the list. I will be watching with great interest though! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut

Below is a screen shot of the randomizer that I used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Scott, thanks for getting this together!

@barry richardson - Looking forward to sending a pen your way!
@David Seaba - Looking forward to adding a third pen from you to my collection!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

@manbuckwal 
Nice....can't wait to get one from you!!

@Tclem
Holy cow poopie!....I get to return the favor! Finally...I got somethin for ya already chum....


Just need to pick out some good blanks.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Was a deadline to be done set? I work better under pressure


----------



## manbuckwal

@ripjack13 Marc heres your pen bud . As far as pen blanks, is there anything u would like to try that you don't have, that I might ?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

barry richardson said:


> Was a deadline to be done set? I work better under pressure


Barry, there is no deadline but if it works better for you we can say 48 hours.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wow....that is awesome!

I'm not picky Tom...whatever you have you wouldn't mind parting with is cool with me...
I'm sure I'll be happy with em....


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....that is awesome!
> 
> I'm not picky Tom...whatever you have you wouldn't mind parting with is cool with me...
> I'm sure I'll be happy with em....





ripjack13 said:


> Wow....that is awesome!
> 
> I'm not picky Tom...whatever you have you wouldn't mind parting with is cool with me...
> I'm sure I'll be happy with em....



Marc , I'm going to delete the pic here and repost in Scott's new thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Final Strut - I noticed a goof in your list of tagging. I think you meant to type @winters98 and just dropped the S.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton

@Final Strut ,do i send to tom smart now?oops.i just saw the new list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I want a recount. @ripjack13 wI'll probably send me a #2 pencil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

At least it will be a cool black one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not like the nerdy yellow ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Not like the nerdy yellow ones.


Be glad I'm not making yours. It would be a bunch of different colors

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

You're just giving me ideas for yours....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B

coolies, now I have a project for tomorrow

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kazuma78

@David Seaba I will be able to make your pen mid September but it will be worth the wait. Ill shoot you a PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba

@Final Strut 
I have no problem waiting. Looking forward to see what he comes up with.
Thanks for putting on the pen swap.

David

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78

@David Seaba here is your pen and a chittum and curly koa blank. There will be plenty more blanks in the box, those are just a couple of the nicer ones I picked. Just shoot me your address in pm and I'll get it out to you hopefully today or tomorrow. Sorry for the wait and I hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13

What kind of wood is on the pen? Looks real nice N curly...


----------



## kazuma78

ripjack13 said:


> What kind of wood is on the pen? Looks real nice N curly...


It's a piece of buckeye burl. Lots of nice curl on it


----------



## David Seaba

Wow @kazuma78 
That looks Great! Can't wait to put it in my prize collection of woodturnings.


----------



## David Seaba

@kazuma78 

I received your goodie box yesterday. 
The pen is outstanding and thank you for the extras. 

Thank you
David

Reactions: Like 2


----------

